# Mouse/Cursor stutters when opening programs!



## skjlee (May 25, 2018)

Hi all, just bought a new laptop recently. 

Specs are: 

- 32 GB ram
- Nvidia GTX 1070 graphics
- i7-8750H @2.20 GHz processor
- Windows 10 version 1803, 64-bit

Every time I open an application or a program, there is an annoying lag on the mouse cursor. It is particularly noticeable with Google chrome.

I know there is a lag because when I open an app, I move my mouse cursor -- and it does not move in real time.

Rather, it seems as if it is trying to catch up on previous instructions, and moves rapidly at once -- after about a second or two. It is an intermittent freezing. 

It is not just Google chrome that performs this way. Rather, all applications are acting in this behavior. 

Then, at the end, when I close applications, there is a strange silhouette of the window. Again, like the initial issue, there is a delay before the window fully closes.

The strange thing is that the problems go away when I connect a second monitor via HDMI.

Or, when Google Chrome is already open, and then I open up Google chrome again (not as a new tab, but a new window), then the freezing goes away.

I'm quite lost at what to do. I've hardly any experience with technology, so any help on this matter would be extremely appreciated.

All drivers are updated. I've disabled Cortana. I've disabled Realtek HD audio.

Thank you in advance for any suggestions and help.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

try opening command prompt (as administrator) type cmd in the windows search box wait until the blue box pops up above that says "Command Prompt" ...right click on the blue area and select "run as administrator" click "yes" type in the command prompt box : dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth (push enter) let that run and it will make sure all the operating system files are correct.


----------



## skjlee (May 25, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> try opening command prompt (as administrator) type cmd in the windows search box wait until the blue box pops up above that says "Command Prompt" ...right click on the blue area and select "run as administrator" click "yes" type in the command prompt box : dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth (push enter) let that run and it will make sure all the operating system files are correct.


Hello, thank you for your response.

I ran the command successfully, but it did not show anything out of the ordinary. The small stutter lag is still present.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok. I would suggest typing "device manager" in the search box... find "mice and other pointing devices" left click on it... you should see something like "HID-compliant mouse" . Right click on HID-compliant mouse and select "uninstall device" ...reboot the computer A new driver will be installed. Maybe you had a corrupted mouse driver.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

If this doesn't work...I would first try plugging in another mouse and see if the problems persists.


----------



## blak000 (Jun 5, 2018)

@skjlee by any chance, is your laptop a Dell G-series? I recently bought a Dell G7, and have similar problems.

Specs: 
- i7-8750h 
- 8gb RAM (upgrading soon) 
- 256gb m.2 SSD
- Windows 10 Home, version 1803 64-bit

- When I first started using the laptop, I had the ghosting/silhouette whenever I closed a window. After I did a clean install of windows, that seems to have disappeared. However, now I'm getting a quick stutter every time I close a Firefox browser window; I had to switch from Chrome, my usual browser, because touchpad scrolling would randomly disable while a page was loading.

I traded in a cheaper, less powerful Lenovo Flex 5 to snatch up the G7, yet the Lenovo did not seem to have so many quirks and issues! Hoping someone can provide answers to what is going on.


----------

